# Picolax Help Needed Urgently!



## AmiL (Jan 6, 2012)

Hiya all, i'm in for my first colonoscopy tomorrow morning at 10am. I was instructed to take the first sachet at 8am today, and the other at 5pm. I've not eaten since yesterday but I don't see any sign of the D stopping, and from what I can gather from other websites, a lot of people are told to take their 2nd sachet no later than 3pm and still go to the toilet the following day. I have an hours drive to the hospital and I'm very worried that I wont be 'cleared out' by the time i leave the house at 9am!? Any tips, or has anyone else found that it clears up quickly? I'm scared!! thanks


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I know it's so much easier said than done but try not to worry! Lots of things you see on the internet are people's worst experiences, people who have a completely normal experience don't tend to post, so remember that 99% of people are probably fine. In saying that if you are worried then maybe pack a sanitary pad and another set of underwear, but you will almost certainly not need it, and you'll feel much more relaxed that should the worst happen, you're prepared. I was really worried about the car journey when I had my colonoscopy done, but was absolutely fine - I even brought a basin in the car with me in case I was sick (again, not needed!)Hope everything goes ok tomorrow!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

As long as you are running clear you are done prepping.... so don't drink anymore if you are still having D. See how it goes... And yes, wear "protection" as it will make you feel more relaxed. Try NOT to worry. You will be ok. If you allow anxiety to overwhelm you...you will feel worse. So if you do not need the whole 2nd sachet... don't worry about it. The point is to be running clear... not necessarily to consume ALL the prep. Will be thinking of you!


----------



## AmiL (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks both, that's very helpful! Too late though, I'd already had both sachets  i am running totally clear now, but still keep going. Getting confused with the advise as I feel if i keep drinking water i will keep going to the toilet, but at the same time the Picolax tells you you must keep drinking plenty to avoid dehydration!! Will take the advise for the car journey, that's the most stressful part about all of it for me ! Grr. Thanks again x


----------



## harrietgate (Jun 10, 2011)

AmiL, I am sure everything went great for you. It is a good idea to get the scopes done...I have always found them a simple procedure with a very quick recovery. Just wanted to add that I have noticed afterwards that things can be still a bit 'active' and 'irritated' as a result of having taking the Picolax. Other folks need it to get things going, but for us 2 sachets are dynamite.


----------



## AmiL (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks! Well it turns out it did go on longer than expected, calmed down at midnight, then started at 3.30am and continued right up till I left the house. I even took a bucket in the car with me I was so scared! But thankfully nothing happened, and by the time I got to the hospital I haven't been since. I do think 2 sachets was too much for me, as someone with Type D and i'm only small and thin anyway! Unfortunately the colonoscopy did not go well, so back to the drawing board!


----------

